# Can two or more hedgehogs live together?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm getting a hedgehog, and I'm wondering if two or more than live together? Before you say anything I KNOW that it says EVERYWHERE that they are solitary and like to live alone. However, I'm getting a hedgehog from a pet store, bad I know, because there are no breeders where I live. There is three hedgehogs living together, and they are adults. The females are in one cage, and theres a male in the other cage. There full grown, and every time I go and see them, there all cuddled up together. I've held and looked at them many times and they aren't injured from fighting. If they get along in the store, why would they not get along at my house?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since the girls have been living together there is a good chance they would continue to do so. There is no guarantee though because at any time, one or more could decide she has had enough with cage mates. Whenever housing 2 or more girls together you always have to have an extra cage or two, in case they decide they no longer want to live together.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Also, remember that if they fought in the store and one got noticibly injured the pet store would probably move them to the back so that customers wouldn't see them. No matter how well they seem to be getting along, they could decide to fight and possible kill each other at any time.


----------

